# Dune: Regisseur von Blade Runner 2049 für Reboot im Gespräch



## Luiso (22. Dezember 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Regisseur von Blade Runner 2049 für Reboot im Gespräch* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Dune: Regisseur von Blade Runner 2049 für Reboot im Gespräch


----------



## BitByter (22. Dezember 2016)

wieso man bei einer neuerlichen verfilmung eines buches vom reboot eines filmes spricht ist mir ein rätsel...


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2016)

naja
vielleicht bekommen die es endlich einmal irgendwie werkgetreu hin


----------



## conrad-b-hart (22. Dezember 2016)

Die beste Verfilmung war ist bis jetzt noch der erste Film von David Lynch, der hat die Atmosphäre des Buches noch am besten wiedergegeben. 
Mit den späteren Fernsehproduktionen konnte ich nichts mehr anfangen, die wirkten alle etwas billig.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2016)

conrad-b-hart schrieb:


> Die beste Verfilmung war ist bis jetzt noch der erste Film von David Lynch, der hat die Atmosphäre des Buches noch am besten wiedergegeben.



öhm, nein, überhaupt nicht :x
der Film war gut, aber hat weder von der Stimmung noch großteil der Story was mit dem Buch gemeinsam
Zumal auch eh alle Verfilmungen konsequent den Religiösen Zensunni Aspekt rausgestrichen haben


----------



## McDrake (23. Dezember 2016)

conrad-b-hart schrieb:


> Die beste Verfilmung war ist bis jetzt noch der erste Film von David Lynch, der hat die Atmosphäre des Buches noch am besten wiedergegeben.
> Mit den späteren Fernsehproduktionen konnte ich nichts mehr anfangen, die wirkten alle etwas billig.


Der Film hat wirklich eine super Atmosphäre und excellentes Design.
Die Tv-Serie hat aber inhaltlich mehr mit den Büchern zu tun.
Mir fiel das allerdings erst auf, nachdem ich die Bücher gelesen hatte. Danach fand ich die Serie sogar gut.
(inkl schönem Soundtrack)


----------



## Sanador (23. Dezember 2016)

Der Film Dune ist schick aber inhaltlich "meh". Die Serie von Anfang 2000 war vom Inhalt her gut, aber langweilig präsentiert.
Dune ist eine Lizenz, welche man am besten in einer Serie mit großem Budget ( siehe Game of Throns ) erzählen kann.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (28. Dezember 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Der Film hat wirklich eine super Atmosphäre und excellentes Design.
> Die Tv-Serie hat aber inhaltlich mehr mit den Büchern zu tun.
> Mir fiel das allerdings erst auf, nachdem ich die Bücher gelesen hatte. Danach fand ich die Serie sogar gut.
> (inkl schönem Soundtrack)



Stimmt, der Lynch Film hat sich sehr viele Freiheiten bezüglich des Buches genommen. Aber er hat die Atmosphäre imho sehr gut eingefangen. 

Aber ich muß Sanador auch recht geben, eine Serie mit großem Budget wäre am besten, das könnte was großes werden. 
Deswegen bin ich auch gegen einen Perry Rhodan Film oder eine Serie. Ich bezweifle nämlich, daß da ein großes Budget aufgebracht werden kann und somit der Vorlage nicht gerecht wird. Dann lieber nicht verfilmen.


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2016)

nja, das Problem an Perry Rhodan ist leider nur: das ist eine Sehr Deutsche Sache


----------



## conrad-b-hart (28. Dezember 2016)

Genau deswegen wäre das Budget wahrscheinlich sehr überschaubar.


----------



## Enisra (28. Dezember 2016)

vorallem, kennste noch den ital Perry Rhodan Film? 
Ich glaube nicht Verfilmen ist manchmal das beste


----------

